# Recurve T/D build along



## Rare Breed (Aug 15, 2010)

This will be my second recurve bow build, both limbs are out of the oven now and the riser is ready to be shaped. It will be a 58in. Takedown Recurve with zebra riser and cane bamboo limbs  55 lbs. @ 29 in. I stained the boo limbs a camo style ebony I hope it turns out good. Wish me luck.


----------



## Rare Breed (Aug 15, 2010)

A couple of pic's of the limbs out of the oven. The ebony stain is going to look good I think.


----------



## SOS (Aug 15, 2010)

Can't wait to see more!


----------



## BkBigkid (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks for the Build aloong one of these days i going to find the time to follow all the great SELF Bowyers Here.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Aug 15, 2010)

cool stuff rare breed, i'm sure it will turn out as nice as your first one or better!


----------



## ngabowhunter (Aug 16, 2010)

I was hoping you would do a build along with this one. I have been thinking about trying to build one myself. Are you using the Bingham plans? If so how do you like them?


----------



## Rare Breed (Aug 16, 2010)

ngabowhunter said:


> I was hoping you would do a build along with this one. I have been thinking about trying to build one myself. Are you using the Bingham plans? If so how do you like them?



It is the Bingham plans, but I am Changing the riser on this one if look at the pic's you can see the difference. I hope it turns out as good as the first one.


----------



## Rare Breed (Aug 19, 2010)

I got alittle further on this one today, I got the limbs sanded to shape and the angle cut to mount the limbs on tomorrow. After mounting the limbs I will cut the riser out and start sanding it to shape. I change the riser shape a good bit for a lot sleaker look and better fit than the first one I built.


----------



## ngabowhunter (Aug 19, 2010)

Looking good. I like the look of recurves with slimmer risers.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Aug 19, 2010)

keep us posted, gonna be another nice bow!


----------



## johnweaver (Aug 20, 2010)

Go Forth And Build!


----------



## Rare Breed (Aug 24, 2010)

Almost done. I have got some more shaping to do to the riser and have to put the tips on. I will be gone for a week so the bow will have to wait.


----------



## longbowdave1 (Aug 24, 2010)

your making good progress, looking sweeet!


----------

